# Photographer Spotlight. Mr. Eduardo Acierno



## surapon (Aug 10, 2014)

http://blog.flickr.net/en/2014/07/09/photographer-spotlight-eduardo-acierno/


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 10, 2014)

Yet once again proving that the photographer is 90% of the equation.

I once has some clueless person argue with me and even call me a liar when I posted a image from my old old 3.3 MB Nikon Coolpix 990. He claimed to be a expert, but mostly proved himself a fool.

We all love fine tools, and there are greatly extended capabilities for difficult images, but at 8 X 10 or smaller print sizes, a old camera can do a wonderful job. Its too bad that Nikon stopped actually making P&S cameras.


----------



## surapon (Aug 10, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Yet once again proving that the photographer is 90% of the equation.
> 
> I once has some clueless person argue with me and even call me a liar when I posted a image from my old old 3.3 MB Nikon Coolpix 990. He claimed to be a expert, but mostly proved himself a fool.
> 
> We all love fine tools, and there are greatly extended capabilities for difficult images, but at 8 X 10 or smaller print sizes, a old camera can do a wonderful job. Its too bad that Nikon stopped actually making P&S cameras.



Good Sunday Afternoon, Sir, My dear Teacher Mr. Mt Spokane.
Nice to talk with you again
Surapon


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Aug 10, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Yet once again proving that the photographer is 90% of the equation.



That's only half of the story. 

You need to use the right tools for the job, but - let's fact it - these static, staged, controlled (and to my eyes, _stultifyingly_ dull, banal and clichéd) images would hardly present a technical challenge to a cheap mobile phone's imaging capabilities.

But the same photographer, with the same gear, would probably be dead in the water trying to shoot fast sport, birds in flight, aircraft, etc.

So "90% the photographer" ain't going to work there. The gear _and_ the talent count equally once you're shooting anything more challenging than this stuff, and it doesn't matter how good a photographer is if the kit simply can't deliver. 

You can "take great photos with modest equipment" if what you're trying to achieve is as modest in scope and ambition as the equipment...


----------



## Policar (Aug 10, 2014)

Keith_Reeder said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > r the job, but - let's fact it - these static, staged, controlled (and to my eyes, _stultifyingly_ dull, banal and clichéd) images would hardly present a technical challenge to a cheap mobile phone's imaging capabilities.
> ...


----------

